

D-Wave announces first commercial quantum computer - nextparadigms
http://blogs.forbes.com/alexknapp/2011/05/17/d-wave-announces-commerically-available-quantum-computer/

======
altwars
I love the fact that they're located on the University of Phoenix campus
<http://goo.gl/maps/DGWF>

------
snissn
"sketchy" <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Systems>

------
ryanisinallofus
So is this a real quantum computer? Seems like if this were legit there would
be more noise about it.

------
lwat
Yesterday's discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2555580>

